# 10th Anniversary



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Will a 10th Anniversary Merckx have 130mm rear spacing? Thinking an Athena 11 speed alloy group might make for a nice blend of old and new and allow for wheel swaps between my newer Record 11s bikes?

Looking at the Cadre serial number site I see that they may have come in both TSX as the catalog suggests and SLX is that true?

Anything specifically to look for or warning signs?

Thanks!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Even if it did come with 126 mm drop outs, you can still spread out the stays and fit a 130 mm hub on it with no problem. It's a steel bike. 

I did a 1996 Corsa 01 frame with silver Athena and it looks really nice. You might want to upgrade the shifters to Chrous. Doesn't cost much and they are much better than the Athena ones. They don't come in silver though.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yea, I know I could spread it out but was hoping to not do it...not that big of a deal either way. Thanks for the heads up on the shifters. Never used the Athena, just figured the all alloy would look nice. I actually have record 10s levers and multiple 10s cassettes, but figured swapping 11s wheels would be easy. Any thoughts on 10s Record levers and running down 10s Centaur alloy parts? How difficult to source used Record/Chorus alloy parts? So many options.

The only Merckx I have had was a Corsa (SL) from the late 80s or early 90s. I loved, loved, loved that bike. The one bike I actually regret selling. Well that and my yellow Schwinn MantaRay from my youth.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sure there's a market for older Campy components. Look on ebay.

If it were me, I'd get an 11-speed Athena alloy group with Chorus shifters from Ribble. That's what I did when I built up Merckx bikes for my wife and I. It looks real nice on a steel frame. You can swap 10 speed and 11 speed cassettes back and forth on Campy compatible wheels. When Shimano went to 11 speed, they changed the cassette body so its not backward compatible. They lost me there, even though I've been riding Dura Ace equipped bikes for over two decades.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

you can cold set the stays to 130 pretty easily


----------

